# source for cheap aluminum tubing?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you tried Scrap and Recycle yards?

Their prices are at least half of retail, and usually close to whatever the rate is per pound at the time.

Call a few to see if they have any scrap aluminum tubing. 


About 55 years ago my stepfather hung an old bed springs out as an antenna for TV reception, surprising as to how well it worked.


So you are not really limited to a "real" TV antenna, even an old metal shed will improve your reception


ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

find another antenna on CL and take pieces off of that.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Both pretty good ideas. I have never tried a metal scrap yard before so it could be an enlightening experience


----------

